# "FDNY Pension Explosion"



## mariomike (16 Apr 2010)

From the April 11, 2010 New York Post.:
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/fdny_oak_eaters_mMorteWMu4qillTomzRfFJ

Although this story comes out of NYC, Ontario firefighters ( including volunteer ) are now covered by the same "presumptive" legislation as FDNY. They are also represented the same "International Association of Firefighters". The IAFF.  
Below is discussion regarding the new legislation on active, volunteer and retired Ontario firefighters. 
Also, about its financial impact on WSIB and the Association of Municipalities of Ontario ( AMO ).:
http://www.hicksmorley.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=419&catid=6
http://www.hicksmorley.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=536


----------

